# GT: Game 28- Clippers vs Celtics 12/31



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sat Dec 31
6:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT: Game 28- Clippers at Hornets 12/31*

Kind of scared of this game.. The Hornets although not winning much have played some very impressive basketball given there poor roster..... I hope the Clippers don't over look them because they are the hornets, especally after lately and no Corey.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 28- Clippers at Hornets 12/31*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kind of scared of this game.. The Hornets although not winning much have played some very impressive basketball given there poor roster..... I hope the Clippers don't over look them because they are the hornets, especally after lately and no Corey.



I made a mistake with the title the Clippers are playing the Celtics not the Hornets.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT: Game 28- Clippers at Hornets 12/31*



Weasel said:


> I made a mistake with the title the Clippers are playing the Celtics not the Hornets.



Nevermind, easy win. :biggrin: JK.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

A New Year's Eve - New Year's Day back to back is going to be tough on the Clips... I'm confident we can win this one. I just hope the Kings can make it easier for us by giving the Celtics a hard time tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Celtics are a very bad road team, 2-10. But they did almost beat the Warriors on the road but I am not sure if they indicates better playing for the Celtics or the slide of the Warriors. I saw a stat on ESPN stating that on the road that Pierce has 27 PPG so he will be tough to stop and Ricky Davis is doing well this year but other than those 2 the Clippers should't really have any problems. The Clippers should win this handly.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The Celtics are a very bad road team, 2-10. But they did almost beat the Warriors on the road but I am not sure if they indicates better playing for the Celtics or the slide of the Warriors. I saw a stat on ESPN stating that on the road that Pierce has 27 PPG so he will be tough to stop and Ricky Davis is doing well this year but other than those 2 the Clippers should't really have any problems. The Clippers should win this handly.


Isn't this more or less what we assumed about the game against the kings? I've said it before, and I'll say it again: there's nothing that worries me more than games the team is "suppossed to win." Hopefully someone other than just Brand and Kaman will show up for this one, or it will be another long night at Staples Center.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

sertorius said:


> Isn't this more or less what we assumed about the game against the kings? I've said it before, and I'll say it again: there's nothing that worries me more than games the team is "suppossed to win." Hopefully someone other than just Brand and Kaman will show up for this one, or it will be another long night at Staples Center.


If it is any consolation, the same Kings are starting to work the Celtics.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

lets see gerald green vs. korolev on the court! Actually has gerald green gotten any playing time this year yet? Has he been on the active list?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> lets see gerald green vs. korolev on the court! Actually has gerald green gotten any playing time this year yet? Has he been on the active list?


 Don't think he has but if they matchup, I want Korolev to block the living hell out of Green's so called "jump shot" and then dunk on his *** off of an alley oop pass by Livingston. Green = Darius Miles clone


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the Celtics lost by 4 to the same Kings the Clippers lost to a few days ago. Looking at some stats the Celtics have no big men that rebound significantly. The Kings got a few Offensive rebounds because of that and the Clippers, especially Brand, will capitalize off of it. I hope Ross is back to guard either Davis or Pierce but those 2 are the main and only options on the Celtics so the Clippers should do just fine.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Well the Celtics lost by 4 to the same Kings the Clippers lost to a few days ago. *Looking at some stats the Celtics have no big men that rebound significantly. The Kings got a few Offensive rebounds because of that and the Clippers, especially Brand, will capitalize off of it.* I hope Ross is back to guard either Davis or Pierce but those 2 are the main and only options on the Celtics so the Clippers should do just fine.



Hopefully the guards will stick to the gameplan this time around. According to the LA Times' recap of the game against the kings, that was the plan, to pound the ball inside, but the guards, i.e. Mobley and Cassell, "forgot" to do it, and ended up taking 10 more shots combined than Kaman and Brand, who had a sky-high field-goal percentage.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=229228


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep31dec31,1,3620909.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Backup small forward Quinton Ross (sore back) said he hoped to play tonight against Boston.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

All in (303 pts) on the Clips.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Worthless but:
The past 2 New Year Eve's games Clips have done:
Last year lost in San Antonio 99-79.
in 2003/04 120-104 Win over the Nuggs as Quentin Richardson goes for 44.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Don't think he has but if they matchup, I want Korolev to block the living hell out of Green's so called "jump shot" and then dunk on his *** off of an alley oop pass by Livingston. Green = Darius Miles clone



If you see Korlev in the game it's because were either up by 20 points with 6 minutes left to play, or down by 20 with 6 left to play.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> in 2003/04 120-104 Win over the Nuggs as Quentin Richardson goes for 44.


I remember that game. That was fun.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

RhettO said:


> I remember that game. That was fun.


 and that was the only Clippers New Years Eve game I was able to watch (always go somewhere during New Years) but this year im home so I can watch tonights game!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if been telling myself ima go on a Clippers strike and not watch em a couple games

till they turn it around hahhaha :curse: 

but i cant do it 


so im pretty sure ima watch the game tonight 


they just better not dissapoint


----------



## og15 (Dec 18, 2005)

The team really needs to win this one. Like already mentioned, the Celtics are not very impressive on the road, and that should be of value in this game. Brand should beat on anyone they throw at him, but someone else needs to step up and play well.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Q's Quote:​
"Both these teams need this win big. What better way to end the year then a victory on the road for the Boston Celtics, or a big win at home without 3 of there top 7 players for the Clippers. Bottom line is that the Celts are heavely struggling on the road while Clippers seem to be a top home team throughout the entire league. Without two of there top 3 wings and top defender on the wings, Clippers need to find a way to slow Pierce and Davis down, and on the other end, Celts need to expose this weakness. Celtics front court isn't that strong which means Clippers need to feed the ball into the hands of Brand and Kaman into the post and burn the Boston front line."

Q's Prediction: Clippers win 104-98
Q's Prediction Record: 19-6-2​*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Scored myself some tickets, now the Clippers better win.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

What the **** is going on?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

They've taken 12 more shots than us at half time- i think.
I want to cry.
That's it I'm on strike until we win 
Seeya in March , jokes.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Scored myself some tickets, now the Clippers better win.


Damn dude... i feel kinda sorry that you have to endure this... it was bad enough for me at the Kings game but this could get even more ridiculous.

...well i guess there's always the remote chance of a comeback.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

No ball movement, no cutting, no defense, just plain pathetic. The Celtics are the ones who want to win this game. If the team can't seem to score, how bout penetrating into the key to get easy buckets. I guess they just don't have the players to do it. Clippers need to make a move.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette *IS* the *MVP* of this team. Not Elton Brand, not Sam Cassell, not Chris Kaman, not Cuttino Mobley, not Shaun Livingston not Coach D. not Yaroslav Korolev but *COREY MAGGETTE* and if we trade him without getting a slasher in return, then this skid will continue for the rest of the year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont think maggette is anywhere near the MVP of this team overall. But as bad as were playing its almost as if we didnt have our MVP on the team. But ill address this in another thread.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I have only good things to say about Mobley, Cassell, and Singleton. All 3 played well in the 2nd half. Did Singleton make any shots or were all his points dunk? Regardless all his plays were great. Brand was horrible tonight and didn't realize it. Kaman was getting burned play after play on defense he was the weakest link tonight. The issue tonight was DEFENSE. There was no remote sign of the Clippers playing any defense. It was very sad. At least the halftime entertainment was better than the Clippers in the 2nd/4th quarter. Yeah whatever 1 game, well but if the Clippers can't beat the Celtics with home court they will be in for a LONG ride.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

yeah, this game has been really be disappointing.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Big disappointment.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

What I saw out there was totally indefenseable and I have nothing to say ... nothing. Pathetic.

Why did Shaun keep getting stripped of the ball underneath the basket? Could it be his lack of strength?

I will say that it was good to see the real Cuttino out there. Sam was doing what he was doing for us at the onset. 

I just don't know ...

PS What I just posted might be redundant because I didn't read any posts before posting.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

we got run over by the Celtics, at home .... not good sign, we definitely have to change something


----------

